# Oxalic acid bath on rubber pedals



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 5, 2014)

Can I use a oxalic acid bath on rubber pedals.Has anyone had any luck cleaning pedals


----------



## BB Rider (Apr 5, 2014)

Gene, not sure about oxalic acid on rubber, but I have used Soft Scrub and a toothbrush or small brush with great results. Also cleaned grips by this method.


----------



## twomorestrokes (Apr 5, 2014)

I've done it plenty of times. OA has no effect on the rubber. Good soak in water afterward and lube.


----------



## vincev (Apr 5, 2014)

I just scrub the rubber and toothbrush the grooves.Make sure you clean the toothbrush well before you use it on your teeth.


----------



## Crazy8 (Apr 5, 2014)

vincev said:


> I just scrub the rubber and toothbrush the grooves.Make sure you clean the toothbrush well before you use it on your teeth.




Leave the OA on the toothbrush.  It works wonders!


----------



## twomorestrokes (Apr 5, 2014)

Good one Jon! 

I think I'm on a different page than some of you here. OA is not for cleaning the rubber, but for cleaning the rusty metal parts of the pedal. Scrub the rubber first, drop in in the bath to remove rust from the metal, then finish up. On some pedals I mask off the rubber afterward and shoot some aluminum paint on the pedal to mimic the original plating.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 5, 2014)

Crazy8 said:


> Leave the OA on the toothbrush.  It works wonders!




Thanks Crazy8 Do I have to take my teeth out one at a time and how long do I soak then


----------



## Crazy8 (Apr 5, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Thanks Crazy8 Do I have to take my teeth out one at a time and how long do I soak then




No need to take teeth out.  Just brush as normal.  Don't forget to check your life insurance policy first.


----------



## TammyN (Apr 5, 2014)

Crazy8 said:


> No need to take teeth out.  Just brush as normal.  Don't forget to check your life insurance policy first.




It'll also get rid of that nasty liver that's just taking up space inside you.


----------



## Crazy8 (Apr 5, 2014)

TammyN said:


> It'll also get rid of that nasty liver that's just taking up space inside you.




Nah, it will clean that up too!

Before (look at all that rust!)



After (rust gone!)


----------



## Boris (Apr 5, 2014)

*Oxalic Acid Safety Sheet*

http://www.ontariobee.com/sites/ontariobee.com/files/document/Oxalic-Acid-Safety-sheet.pdf


----------



## TammyN (Apr 5, 2014)

Crazy8 said:


> Nah, it will clean that up too!
> 
> Before (look at all that rust!)
> 
> ...




Impressive! You ought to bottle and sell that stuff - "Crazy 8's Elixir - Good for what ails you"


----------



## Crazy8 (Apr 5, 2014)

TammyN said:


> Impressive! You ought to bottle and sell that stuff - "Crazy 8's Elixir - Good for what ails you"




You should see what it does for cleaning colons.  Unfortunately, I can't post those photos.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 5, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> http://www.ontariobee.com/sites/ontariobee.com/files/document/Oxalic-Acid-Safety-sheet.pdf




Thanks Dave I was not going to take a bath in it or drink it like a cocktail I just want to know if I can use the stuff on rubber


----------



## vincev (Apr 5, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> http://www.ontariobee.com/sites/ontariobee.com/files/document/Oxalic-Acid-Safety-sheet.pdf




Thanks Dave,do you work for OSHA now?


----------



## BB Rider (Apr 5, 2014)

Now that's what I LOVE about this forum......lots of of great information on old bikes and humorous entertainment too!!


----------



## Boris (Apr 5, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Thanks Dave I was not going to take a bath in it or drink it like a cocktail I just want to know if I can use the stuff on rubber




I only posted it 'cause, well...GAWRSH...I just love you all sooooooo much, and I'd hate fer anything to happen to ya's.


----------



## vincev (Apr 5, 2014)

Dave,you cant have anything happen to us because we are the only ones who listen to you.


----------



## tbone (Apr 5, 2014)

On a serious note...I wnent to home depot and they told !me they don't sell OA. Where do u guys buy it?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twomorestrokes (Apr 5, 2014)

I buy it at my local TruValue hardware store.


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 6, 2014)

Ace Hardware has it. Ask for wood bleach by Savogran.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 7, 2014)

*It looks like this ...*



tbone said:


> On a serious note...I wnent to home depot and they told !me they don't sell OA. Where do u guys buy it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2




Austin Hardwoods is where I bought mine for around 6 bucks ....


----------



## bricycle (Apr 7, 2014)

those teeth would make a dandy avatar.....


----------



## tbone (Apr 7, 2014)

thanks guys!


----------

